# Limited Slip - 95 Maxima SE - auto



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

Hi,

Does the '95 Maxima SE Automaic have a limited slip differential?


I've got a 95 Maxima SE with 188K miles. I am getting some clicking from the front end whenever I turn. I was told I need Half-shafts... at $240 a piece.

Anyone here had theirs replaced?


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

It does not have a limited slip. Only I30T's and some Canadian Maximas had the limited slip. 



Chazzyd said:


> *Hi,
> 
> Does the '95 Maxima SE Automaic have a limited slip differential?
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2003)

I thought Jeff were making LSD available for 4th gens?


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

I've already got them available. They've been out for a few months now. Thanks.




QueenBMax said:


> *I thought Jeff were making LSD available for 4th gens? *


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2003)

Evolution-Autodesign said:


> *I've already got them available. They've been out for a few months now. Thanks. *


I know you do silly, I meant for the guy who started this thread... he was asking about LSD.. maybe Jeff's LSD is something he can look into as an optional add on, unless it isn't applicable for autos.


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

My mistake, it's been a long, long day.


----------

